
Open Master's Community - orlandohill
http://www.openmasters.org/
======
orlandohill
From their about page:

 _The Open Master’s is both a self-declared master 's degree and a grassroots
community._

 _It 's an unconventional education you design for yourself around a vision of
the person you want to become. We use it to bring focus and structure to our
long-term goals, and to weave together all of the different things we want to
do to get there, such as reading, courses, work, travel, apprenticeships, and
dream projects._

 _Just like college, learning is more fun with others. We organize our own
small, informal learning communities to learn together and to hold each other
accountable to our visions. Because we do not organize formal courses or
confer degrees, some say that we are like a homeschooling network for adults._

